# how to change mac address of wireless router



## sohin (Aug 27, 2006)

hello everyone

can someone tell me how to change mac address of wireless router i have one from D LINK


----------



## mediator (Aug 27, 2006)

I think thats not possible...coz routers have ROM memory!!


----------



## nishant_nms (Aug 27, 2006)

mediator said:
			
		

> I think thats not possible...coz routers have ROM memory!!


I think It has got an option. I had seen it in my college. But don't remember it. But u can fing it in the manual.


----------

